# Licuadora Oster modelo BLSTDG-R00-551



## tito2 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hola colegas.
El problema es que cuando se presiona el boton de encendido no prende la licuadora el boton de encendido esta ok, tambien le llega voltajes a la tarjeta he revisado diodos resitencias y estan bien ..lleva un integrado pero el codigo no se puede ver ..que podria estar fallando..ya que ni siquiera prende el led indicador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2018)

Fotos por favor !


----------



## tito2 (Sep 27, 2018)

El relay..fusible diodos resistencias estan bien cuando presiononel boton de encendido nisiquiera prende el led indicador..piede ser el triac?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2018)

Seguramente el capacitor amarillo de 0,68 junto con la resistencia de 100 Ohms , unos díodos rectificadores y algún zener formen una fuente de baja tensión para alimentar el microcontrolador .

Que tensión hay en esos dos electrolíticos negros ?


----------



## tito2 (Sep 27, 2018)

En c3 hay 19v y en el  c4 hay 6v
Puede ser el triac? Al parecer esta bien  no tiene corto solo falta probar si realiza el disparo..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2018)

Que funciones cumple cada uno de los 6 pulsadores ?


----------



## tito2 (Sep 27, 2018)

Puede ser el triac? Al parecer esta bien  no tiene corto solo falta probar si realiza el disparo..
El sw1 para encnedido y los demas para las velocidades


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2018)

Desoldá todos menos sw1 y probá , esos pulsadores de viejos adquieren una resistencia de 1 MegOhm sin pulsar y eso enloquece al micro.

Podría ser el triac . . . https://www.google.com./search?sour...4.psy-ab..0.18.1868...0j0i131k1.0.I7lFcv7A8qY


----------



## tito2 (Sep 27, 2018)

El primer boton es oara el encendido 1  2  y 3 oara las velocidades y los demas es coo se muestea en cada boton
Asha ok  voya desoldar como indicas
He cambiado a 3 de ellos ya que estaban dañados abiertos
He probado cada uno de ellos y pulsa bien abierto y cerrado....puede que uni de ellos este provocando como dices


----------



## pepe-ohmios (Oct 3, 2018)

tito2 dijo:


> Hola colegas.
> El problema es que cuando se presiona el boton de encendido no prende la licuadora el boton de encendido esta ok, tambien le llega voltajes a la tarjeta he revisado diodos resitencias y estan bien ..lleva un integrado pero el codigo no se puede ver ..que podria estar fallando..ya que ni siquiera prende el led indicador


si a la tarjeta le entra tension, haz la prueba en salida de la tarjeta, donde ya salen los cables que van al motor, si no sale tension  el problema es en la tarjeta, deberas comprobar todo el circuito - incluso cambiar el integrado - y en caso de que si salga tension en los bornes de salida de la tarjeta seria sintoma de que el bobinado del motor está abierto, ( cortado - quemado etc ) en ese caso si sabes bobinarlo lo haces y si no una licuadora nueva
no hay otra solucion
saludos


----------

